# Dye Sublimation Fashion Tshirts



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello All:

I am not familiar with Dye Sub tshirts and wondered about the longevity of the print. I have read that the HAND is soft almost like a waterbased print. However, could it pass as a good medium to start a fashion grade Tshirt line? 

Does anyone know of any galleries displaying the potential and capabiities of Sub Dye Tshirt printing?

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dye sub will work IF you use 100% polyester in white or light colors (vapor ware has some nice pastels). with dye sub you are actually dying the polyester fibers in the shirt.


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Charles!

I can't say I know the difference from cotton to polyester off hand but I look forward to rummaging through my closet tonight.

How about the resulting design on the shirt, do you know of any galleries or web sites?

Thanks again!

Rick


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

Rick,

check out these shirts at macy's, they are a good example of inkjet dye sublimation on poly/cotton blends:
INC International Concepts® Men Tributary Skeleton T-Shirt - Tees Shirts INC International Concepts - Men's - Macy's
INC International Concepts® Tattoo & Heaven Thermal Shirt - Tees Shirts INC International Concepts - Men's - Macy's

Milabix


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Milabix:

Thank you for your post. I am encouraged, however the second link reads in its description that is is screen printed. Is that just marketing lingo?

The design looks great but I am looking for some concrete evidence that I can produce high quality, like sold in stores tshirts. If this is Dye sub than I am convinced already.

How can one tell if it is a Dye Sub Heat transfer next to a waterbased silk screen?

Thanks for your insight as I appreciate it greatly.

Rick


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

The one in the fron is sublimated... don't know about the one in the back. Also many poly/cotton fashion t's are sublimated with screen printed details. The sublimation is used a background almost like a watermark with screen printed details added for contrast.

Milabix


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

I am starting to realize that mixing of mediums is a great possibility. This is great to know.

Thanks again!

I would love to see more samples, links or photos if anyone had the time to share.

Rick


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Rick,

We have several customers using the trendy 50/50 fashion blanks from suppliers like Next Level, Continental, Alternative, etc. Some are using the burnouts as well. Sublimating to blends will not produce the bright bold colors like on 100% poly. It will be a more muted or faded look...but that is exactly what they are after. Sublimation will only dye the poly fibers so therefore the faded look.

There will be some washout on the first wash. This is the small bit of dyes that are on the cotton fibers. After that it is absolutely permanent. There is no hand or feel to the imaged area as you are actually dying the fibers. 

Yes, can add other graphic mediums such as plastisol, shimmers, etc. You can also easily resize the graphic for different garment sizes without having to burn screens for each size.

Some customers are sell their tees for $70!!!


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

Ron:

Thank you for your insight. I just sent you a email regarding a sample of your dye subs.
I look forward to trying it out on a friends press.

Along with the mixing of mediums...could hot fix or glued embellishments be added to Dye Sub prints on 50/50 or Poly tshirts?

Best Regards,
Rick


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Rick, you can also look at yellowman t-shirts if you want to see sublimation in all it's vibrancy and glory - they are dye-sublimated polyester.


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

D. Dvo:

WOW! those are amazing and to think...I thought ED Hardy was the only one doing tattoo shirts.

How is yellowman doing dye sub on the dark shirts??

I read on the site 88% poly and 12% spandex...hmm, interesting.

Is this all done with a printer and heat press?

Thank you so much for enlightening me.

I can't wait for the Apparel show in July at Long Beach. I feel I will be well prepared for the information overload.


Rick


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Rick, it's not sublimated on dark shirts - white fabric was printed with design either before or after patterns were cut and then sewn into a garment. 
Yes, it's done with dye-sub printer and a heat press - only large format.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Rick,

Yes, you can add HotFix embellishments. You can even print the pattern in your sublimation transfer as small dots and then put your crystals on top for exact placement. 

Ron


----------



## Captivate Design (Jul 30, 2009)

hi guys sorry to cut in. You've proberly already said about this and i've missed it but i've recently bought sublimation package but i'm stuck what t-shirts do i have to buy to be able to print on? Some people say 100% polyester others even say cotton im really confused. And where can i buy the correct t-shirts from that are a good price and that can be shiped to the UK? 
thanks a lot
Ash


----------



## ryansullivan (Jul 8, 2007)

I print on poly cotton blends all the time and get great results.

RYAN SULLIVAN NY


----------



## Captivate Design (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats great, but where do you buy your t-shirts from?.
Thanks Ash


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

for bold colors we use 100% poly for a washed out look 50/50 works well. depends on your customer.


----------



## Captivate Design (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for that information.
But who is your supplier of t-shirts?
ash


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Vapor apparel make sublimation blanks 100% polyester. Conde and Johnson Plastics are good suppliers. The % of the fabric that is not polyester will wash out.


----------



## beginadvertising (Nov 23, 2009)

Rick Q. said:


> I am starting to realize that mixing of mediums is a great possibility. This is great to know.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


If you would email me your physical address I can send you an actual sample. Nothing better then seeing and feeling it first hand to learn. This will be a sample that did not pass our quality control dept. my email is [email protected]. Hope this is not against the rules.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Vapor makes a polyester shirt that feels like a cotton. I also print on 5050. it does not have the same quality but that's what people want is 5050 I print it. but most of the time they go after the t-shirt feel polyester once I show them a sample of it. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> Vapor makes a polyester shirt that feels like a cotton. I also print on 5050. it does not have the same quality but that's what people want is 5050 I print it. but most of the time they go after the t-shirt feel polyester once I show them a sample of it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


How opaque are the white Vapor shirts? i.e. can you see undergarments through the shirt?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

dye-sublimation is not an ink that sits on top of the threads. it in fuses into the thread and becomes part of the garment. so you will not see white unless you stretch it out really far

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> dye-sublimation is not an ink that sits on top of the threads. it in fuses into the thread and becomes part of the garment. so you will not see white unless you stretch it out really far
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


I was talking about if the white vapor shirts are see-thru as I've read of some complaints about that. I know polyester tends to be more see-thru compared to cotton. If I wear a white usually, I get the thick cotton shirts as those tend to be fairly opaque.

I did get a different brand poly shirt, and you could see skin tone and your jeans through the shirt.

On that pic you posted, is that a white shirt, or one of the sand/off white shirts Vapor sells?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is white. The backcountry is a little thicker and feels like a cotton shirt.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## D and C apparel (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey , do you guys know any spots that does full all over dye sublimation prints on tshirt in NYC area ?


----------

